# Puppy School



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm looking into a good school to get my puppy into. I know they don't offer a ton of information, but what do you think about this place Western States K-9 College - Home


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never heard of them or had any dealings with them. Remember that a nice looking web page does not automatically mean it is a good place to take your dog. The one thing that was missing that I saw no where was the words "positive reinforcement". Not one time. They do have a clicker training class but it doesn't appear to teach the basic stuff like sit, down, stay, etc. This place raises red flags to me.

If you want to find out more, ask them if you can sit in on one of their classes without your dog. If they won't let you, don't do business with them. If they do let you monitor a class, as soon as you see a leash jerked or a dog mistreated in any way, find another palce to help you train your dog.

I suggest going to apdt.com (Association of Pet Dog Trainers) and use their trainer search feature to find a positive reinforcement trainer in your area. Check out several before you decide.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I knew that asking was a good idea! That website is great, I found 3 good schools all near me, but this one stands out as the best so far: Skye's Dog Training

The other one didn't seem to offer group classes other than puppy kindergarten and shelter dog basic obedience. The other one requires my puppy to have a flea treatment to attend anything beyond puppy class. We don't have a flea problem in my area and I don't really feel like putting unnecessary chemicals on my dog. 

Thanks again!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, cool. Looks good. Now meet with her and if possible, monitor one of her classes. You should know by this if this is your trainer. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I will! I know I still have months until I need a trainer, but I want to have this all figured out before my puppy gets here so there's less work to do so I can focus more on her!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would also look into a puppy kindergarten class if you can find one. What I mean by this is just puppy playtime/socialization, no formal training, in a controlled/safe environment, with other puppies of similar age/size. That is what I have done with 3 of our 4 dogs, and I think its a great way for them to learn at a very young age to communicate with other dogs. 

If you can't find one that is hosted by a shelter, training facility, etc...I would suggest posting an add on craigslist about doing a puppy play time with other puppies in your area at least once a week. Make sure to specify age and size or breed and to check an updated vaccination record on all puppies before they come to "class" to make sure that everyone is being as safe as possible (there is another thread on vaccination schedules if anyone wants to discuss that...but I think we can all agree that at least getting puppies vaccinated is the way to go).


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

They have a puppy kindergarten that has lots of puppy playtime and socialization but it also includes some training and manners, which I like. I like the craigslist idea too though, I think as much socialization as possible for a Doberpup is very important.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What you'll get in class should be very sufficient, especially if you continue with your dogs education. My female B.T did puppy kindergarten and learned to play with all sorts of different sized dogs. I did continue with 3 more classes continual from that point, and have never had her growl or snap at another dog. She always wants to play when she meets new dogs.

I do suggest that you take your puppy everywhere, including the carwash. My rescue gets so upset when we go through the carwash but my female just sits there and watches the soap suds.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Just reading some of these older threads. I can't agree more with taking your puppy everywhere! Just be aware that before your little one is completely vaccinated, try to avoid the dog parks. Instead take him to places like Home Depot, Lowes, pet stores (just be careful when around other animals) Don't want him to catch something. Even the vet. I took Khan every evening for rides and we walked thru the HD or Lowes so he could hear lots of different sounds, see lots of people, kids etc. We went to the vet a few times so they could all say "hi" They would take him to the back, spoil him with treats and bring him right back out. He loves everyone there and is not the least bit stressed when we go. I continue to bring him just to weigh him, and as soon as we pull in their driveway he knows we are at a good place! 
We have also done the puppy kindergarten and have moved to the junior level. Socialization, was 75% of the class and 25% was training. I hope you find a trainer that has the same expectations and ideas as you do. Positive training that is fun for both of you is the key. Too bad you don't live near us. I have used the same person for a couple of my dogs, and now Khan. I know this won't help you directly; but her website is: Home: Mind Your Manners Dog Training in Clark County, Washington
Maybe you can take a look at some of the items and when you are looking at places in your area it will give you some things to look for or ask about!
Good luck! I know how important it is to have a well mannered BIG Dog.
It makes me feel very good to hear people comment on how well my dogs behave.


----------

